# Did Somebody Say Petty?



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are my custom Petty Motorsports slot cars.

*1/32 Scale*

Richard Petty 1970 short track Roadrunner (Carrera re-paint)


Richard Petty Superbird (Carrera re-paint). Carrera came out with this paint scheme long after I made this one. Mine is better because the Carrera cars are street cars that are converted to race cars. I removed the vinyl top moldings, got rid of the ARCA air vents Carrera used to fill the side view mirror holes, and put the gas filler in the right place.


Pete Hamilton Petty Superbird (Carrera re-paint)


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

John Andretti Berry Burst Cheerios Stratus (body mastered and resin cast by me)


John Andretti Honey Nut Cheerios Stratus (body mastered and resin cast by me)


Jeff Green Cheerios Stratus (body mastered and resin cast by me)


Jeff Green Lucky Charms Stratus (body mastered and resin cast by me)


Kyle Petty Garfield Stratus (body mastered and resin cast by me)


Kyle Petty Dixie Cup Krazy Kritters Stratus (body mastered and resin cast by me)


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

*HO Scale*

Petty GTX (resin body from Ebay)


AFX Petty Roadrunners


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

AFX Petty/Buddy Baker Chargers








Tyco Petty Charger


AFX Kyle Petty ARCA Magnum


AFX Richard Petty Magnum


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Lifelike Petty Chargers

Kyle Petty Charity Ride


Kyle Petty Checkers/Florida Gators


Kyle Petty Mothers Day


Bobby Labonte Fruity Cheerios


Bobbl Labonte Go-Gurt


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice stuff!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow you been busy!

Way cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto the WOW !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Seems there's another Petty fan in the house...Some good stuff here!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW, Great Petty Collection you created! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice!


Rob


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome customs! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love the Petty stuff ......... BUT it's all really kewl.


----------

